

Ask HN: Can I see your vesting agreement? - MicahWedemeyer

My partners and I are about to incorporate and we want to put a vesting agreement in place.<p>We've got an accountant who will do everything for $500 (S-Corp filings, vesting, articles of blah blah).  Still, if we do it ourselves, we only pay the state fees of $150, saving $350.<p>But, I've never put together a vesting agreement before.  Previous ventures were partnerships where we split equity up front.<p>So, does anyone have the legal docs necessary for creating a vesting agreement?  Or, should I just pay the money and have the accountant do everything?
======
dmillar
Yes, pay the money.

This is probably not what you want to hear, but I would consider consulting a
business attorney to get these docs drawn up.

I'm reminded of this: <http://particletree.com/notebook/a-tale-of-two-legal-
paths/>

~~~
MicahWedemeyer
Thanks for the link.

Funny how the legal fees dwarf everything else for a web startup. I could get
a couple years' hosting for the price of drawing up these kinds of legal docs.

------
brk
Pay the money.

Not only will it be done right (hopefully), but it's good to build a
relationship with a lawyer/accountant early on.

If you're personable, you can usually call up once or twice for a quick bit of
advice/answers at no charge, and when you need it, that will be worth the $350
fee easily.

~~~
csomar
agree, but also he must have some information about what this accountant is
doing this will avoind him of being scammed or rolled by the accountant.

~~~
MicahWedemeyer
We've worked with him before and he came recommended from a friend running a
small business.

He might still be scamming us, but so far we've been pleased.

